# Burning MP3 folders to cd.



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

I'd like a program to burn MP3's to disk, where I would drag and drop folders containing MP3's (which I do to seperate them into catagories) and burn.

EasyCD Creator 5 does this, but my NERO 5.5.9. does not.
I also understand that subseqeunt versions of NERO also don't support this feature, even with updates.
What are you using? WinOnCd? Alcohol 120%?


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

I've used both Easy CD Creator and Nero to do what you're trying to do. If tell the software to burn a data CD, mp3s won't be treated any differently than any other data. The resulting CD will only play in an mp3 player or a computer.

If, however, you want to burn them as audio files so the music will play on any CD player, whatever software you use must be able to convert them into Red Book standard. Both Easy CD Creator and Nero will do that. All you have to do is tell the software to burn an audio rather than a data CD.

Keep in mind that data CDs will hold a stated amount of data while audio CDs capacity will hold a stated amount of time. For example, the ones I have will hold 700 megs of data or 80 minutes of music.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

I've used EasyCD and NERO to burn MP3's to disc that play wonderfully on my SONY DVPNS-315.

But only EasyCD Creator allows me to drag and drop whole folders.
Like, I have say 4 folders containg 30 MP3's each. With EasyCD creator I choose "Create MP3 Disk" from the drop down tab, and then drag the entire folder over and drop it in.
After the CD is created, I take it over to my SONY, and I can navigate to each folder.

For example, Track 1 one the third folder would read *3-1*.
Track 6 on the fourth folder would read *4-6*.

EasyCD creator does this. NERO does not.
Any other software?


----------



## mad-martin (Jul 5, 2002)

maybe I'm a bit confused, but nero does burn folders for me, even better the drag and drop works fine as well


----------

